
Show HN: Our Time to Think – A Team Pomodoro-Like Tool for Slack - osmyn
https://ourtimetothink.com/
======
osmyn
Our Time To Think (OTTT) is a productivity tool for teams who want to have a
few blocks of time a day where they are not interrupted by notifications.

When an OTTT session begins - either manually with a command like /ottt 30
(for 30 minutes) or by the OTTT schedule tool - OTTT scans the Slack channel
for its members and sets their Do Not Disturb (DND) for that period of time.

Subscribers to OTTT can link multiple Slack workspaces so that starting an
OTTT session in one will set their DND status in all of their workspaces.

In the future, OTTT will include managing teams DND settings on their
computers and phones, too, and support a physical indicator such as a light
that turns color so that other office workers know when a team is focused.

